

JQuery 1.6.1 Released - More changes to attr() for some booleans - timdorr
http://blog.jquery.com/2011/05/12/jquery-1-6-1-released/

======
mryall
I'm glad they backed out the changes to attr(). Backward compatibility is
critical for any popular library, often more important than having completely
"correct" behaviour.

Without any kind of type-safety or compilation in JavaScript, it's even more
important for jQuery to preserve compatibility than libraries in other
languages. You probably wouldn't discover some obscure breakages until the
software using it is in production.

------
Hovertruck
While I like the split between attr() and prop() conceptually, the difficulty
of updating was much higher. This is probably the right way to go about this
for now.

------
glenjamin
I'm not quite sure I see why you would use

    
    
      element.prop('property', value);
    

instead of

    
    
      element.property = value;

~~~
jeresig
You probably wouldn't, it's just a convenience method (and patches over some
of the cross-browser inconsistencies and naming-convention weirdness).

